# Martini Glasses



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I just made myself a Vodka Martini and I am drinking it right now. What's the deal with these damned glasses? It's almost as though they were designed to help you spill your drink. Do martini glasses irritate anyone else here?


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Definitely designed by a woman.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I drink mine in rocks glasses, I think my last stem went kaboom a couple years ago. Not classy, but I guess it's harder to spill.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> I drink mine in rocks glasses, I think my last stem went kaboom a couple years ago. Not classy, but I guess it's harder to spill.


I am going to have to do that with my next one. I'm still drinking the same one and every time that I take a sip I think to myself.. WTF.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I just made myself a Vodka Martini and I am drinking it right now. What's the deal with these damned glasses? It's almost as though they were designed to help you spill your drink. Do martini glasses irritate anyone else here?


Never had a problem with a martini glass - even after four or five.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's probably because the glass is rejecting the vodka.
After all, there is no such thing as a Martini made with vodka.

A Martini is a drink made of gin, vermouth & an olive.
A drink made of gin, vermouth & an onion is a Gibson.
If just changing the garnish changes the drink's name,
one clearly cannot change the primary ingredient & keep the name.

You, sir, were drinking a Kangaroo. If you added vermouth, that is.

Just a little anal-retentive Public Service Announcement 
from a snotty purist.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> It's probably because the glass is rejecting the vodka.
> After all, there is no such thing as a Martini made with vodka.
> 
> A Martini is a drink made of gin, vermouth & an olive.
> ...


That's why I said Vodka Martini.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> That's why I said Vodka Martini.


Us gin lovers are staunch in our belief that if you call it a martini, it must be gin. I bust Dustin's (LasciviousXXX) chops all the time because he drinks vodka and tries to call it a martini. One day he'll learn.

All in good fun.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Us gin lovers are staunch in our belief that if you call it a martini, it must be gin. I bust Dustin's (LasciviousXXX) chops all the time because he drinks vodka and tries to call it a martini. One day he'll learn.
> 
> All in good fun.


Now I have to buy some good Gin. I think that I will use a rocks glass though.

:al


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Now I have to buy some good Gin. I think that I will use a rocks glass though.
> 
> :al


No problem there. Prepare it in the shaker and just pour into a rocks glass. 
Lots of nice gin out there. For starters, I recommend the Bombay Sapphire.

Here are a couple threads regarding gin preferences of knuckle draggers
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139913
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119878


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> No problem there. Prepare it in the shaker and just pour into a rocks glass.
> Lots of nice gin out there. For starters, I recommend the Bombay Sapphire.


Bombay Sapphire it is then. I can't remember that last time that I drank Gin.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Bombay Sapphire it is then. I can't remember that last time that I drank Gin.


If you acquire a taste for gin, I also recommend, in no particular order, Tanqueray 10, Hendricks, Hamptons, and No. 209.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Ya shouldn't get so drunk. Learn to hold your liquor, then you wouldn't have a problem with your glasses.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

galaga said:


> Ya shouldn't get so drunk. Learn to hold your liquor, then you wouldn't have a problem with your glasses.


There's some truth to that. A martini glass was designed with that in mind... I read it somewhere a few years ago. Champagne can also be served in a similar glass and it was an aristicratic joke to watch people spill their drink.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I've found that it's actually easier to carry a martini after you have already had one. I guess I am more relaxed and not as worried about spilling it ... 

However, after a martini (or two) a bigger problem is that I seem to knock over those tall long stemmed versions. This is what I use ... seems to help with both problems ...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> I bust Dustin's (LasciviousXXX) chops all the time because he drinks vodka and tries to call it a martini. One day he'll learn.
> 
> All in good fun.


Here's a pic of Peter making a *Vodka* Martini


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Here's a pic of Peter making a *Vodka* Martini


Who Photoshopped that picture? Why you little . . .


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I dunno, all I see is Peter with a bottle of vodka & a trashbag.....:r


----------

